# Ruby19 install/upgrade problem



## Hanky-panky (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello brothers & sisters.

this is the problem in the install stage:


```
pkg-static: Plist error, directory listed as a file: /usr/local/share/ri/1.9/system/fatal
*** Error code 74
```

This is for every files in ruby19 port needed to be installed after built went fine.

I read this on UPDATING:


```
20140413:
  AFFECTS: Users of Python and pkg >= 1.2.7_1
  AUTHOR: koobs@FreeBSD.org

  There have been reports of the following error when upgrading Python ports:

    pkg-static: Plist error, directory listed as a file: <name>.egg-info

  The cause is an outdated or unpatched version of setuptools or distribute
  installed by the user, or leftover from previous upgrades being used during
  the `setup.py install` phase. pkg >= 1.2.7_1 now generates an error where
  previously it did not.

  Users should inspect their ${LOCALBASE}/lib/pythonX.Y/site-packages
  directory, and remove any entries that reference versions of
  setuptools or distribute *not* provided by ports or packages.

  Examples of entries that may be removed are:

    1) distribute-0.6.35-py2.7.egg
    2) setuptools-0.6c11-py2.7.egg
    3) *Any* version of setuptools directly from PyPi via pip or easy_install

  More information is available here:

    http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2014-April/091618.html
```
I don't think it is the same problem becouse I carefully checked this and it is the only port presenting the problem over an install base of over one thousand ports.

Now, I'm short of ideas. Can someone help, also considering every built tool is up to date, my python version is 2,7 and pysetuptools perfectly match my python install.

Is this a bug? Can someone report this kind of problem too?

Any idea about what should I do?


----------



## astangl (May 22, 2014)

Hi,

I ran into this too, tracked down the cause, and submitted a PR with a patch to fix the problem: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/190066.

Basically, the problem happens if you have files in your ${RUBY_RIDIR} (e.g., /usr/local/share/ri/1.9/system) and you try to do a package or install on this port. These files could be leftover from a previous install that didn't get entirely cleaned out, or maybe you're running through the package step before you've deinstalled the existing version. Recent changes to the Makefile to use the staging directory introduced this problem. It also affects ruby20 and ruby21. You can view the PR for more details.

Either wait for the ports to be updated, apply the patch from the PR yourself, or simply deinstall your existing Ruby and manually blow away any lingering RUBY_RIDIR contents, and then the problem should not occur.

Alex Stangl


----------

